# Nine--one--one or nine--eleven?



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 5, 2008)

BELIEVE it or not, these are REAL 911 Calls!

Dispatcher : 9-1-1 What is your emergency?
Caller: I heard what sounded like gunshots coming from the brown house on the corner.
Dispatcher: Do you have an address?
Caller: No, I have on a blouse and slacks, why?


Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is your emergency?
Caller: Someone broke into my house and took a bite out of my ham and cheese sandwich .
Dispatcher: Excuse me?
Caller: I made a ham and cheese sandwich and left it on the kitchen table and when I came back >rom the bathroom, someone had taken a bite out of it.
Dispatcher: Was anything else taken?
Caller: No, but this has happened to me before and I'm sick and tired of it!


Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is the nature of your emergency?
Caller: I'm trying to reach nine eleven but my phone doesn't have an eleven on it.
Dispatcher: This is nine eleven.
Caller: I thought you just said it was nine-one-one
Dispatcher: Yes, ma'am nine-one-one and nine-eleven are the same thing.
Caller: Honey, I may be old, bu t I'm not stupid.


My Personal Favorite!!!

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What's the nature of your emergency? 
Caller: My wife is pregnant and her contractions are only two minutes apart.
Dispatcher: Is this her first child?
Caller: No, you idiot! This is her husband!

And the winner is.......... 

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 
Caller: Yeah, I'm having trouble breathing I'm all out of breath. Darn....I think I'm going to pass out.
Dispatcher: Sir, wher e are you calling from? 
Caller: I'm at a pay phone. North and Foster.
Dispatcher: Sir, an ambulance is on the way. Are you an asthmatic?
Caller: No . 
Dispatcher: What were you doing before you started having trouble breathing?
Caller: Running from the Police.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 5, 2008)

> Dispatcher: 9-1-1
> Caller: Yeah, I'm having trouble breathing I'm all out of breath. Darn....I think I'm going to pass out.
> Dispatcher: Sir, wher e are you calling from?
> Caller: I'm at a pay phone. North and Foster.
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## smhbbag (Apr 5, 2008)

I confess I thought this thread was going to be about Rudy Giuliani.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 5, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> I confess I thought this thread was going to be about Rudy Giuliani.



It was.. just look!



> Dispatcher : 9-1-1 What is your emergency?
> Caller: I heard what sounded like gunshots coming from
> the brown house on the corner.
> Dispatcher: Do you have an address?
> Caller: No, I have on a blouse and slacks, why?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 5, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> smhbbag said:
> 
> 
> > I confess I thought this thread was going to be about Rudy Giuliani.
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 5, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> smhbbag said:
> 
> 
> > I confess I thought this thread was going to be about Rudy Giuliani.
> ...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 5, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is the nature of your emergency?
> Caller: I'm trying to reach nine eleven but my phone doesn't have an eleven on it.
> Dispatcher: This is nine eleven.
> Caller: I thought you just said it was nine-one-one
> ...



Dispatcher: Oh yes you are, caller!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 5, 2008)

Just when I was feeling REALLY dumb...


----------



## bookslover (Apr 6, 2008)

One of these days, one of those callers just might make it onto the Darwin Awards List...


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 6, 2008)

> Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is the nature of your emergency?
> Caller: I'm trying to reach nine eleven but my phone doesn't have an eleven on it.
> Dispatcher: This is nine eleven.
> Caller: I thought you just said it was nine-one-one
> ...


This one actually happened way back in '82 or so in Goleta, CA. I was living in San Luis Obispo at the time, and it ran in the SLO paper. Goleta has held a special place in my heart ever since.


----------

